# Fluval 405 hose replacement



## cherokeetestpilot (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Hopefully someone can answer this. i was just wondering if anyone has replaced the stock hose on a fluval 405, if so, what size vinyl tubing did you use. As far as I can tell, I need 5/8" inside diameter tubing. If someone can confirm this, that would be great.

Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

cherokeetestpilot said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hopefully someone can answer this. i was just wondering if anyone has replaced the stock hose on a fluval 405, if so, what size vinyl tubing did you use. As far as I can tell, I need 5/8" inside diameter tubing. If someone can confirm this, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks in advance :smile:


I changed the tubing on all my Fluvals, the stock stuff is a POS. I used 5/8" ID 3/4" OD. It is pretty stiff and you need a way to get it "over the wall". Here is what I used before I drilled the tanks.....DC


----------



## cherokeetestpilot (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks DC,

That's pretty much what I had in mind, just wanted to make sure before I waste any money.

Again, thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## the underlord (Jan 10, 2007)

just out of curiosity, why do you feel the fluval hosing is a POS? (seriously asking, not being condascending).


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

the underlord said:


> just out of curiosity, why do you feel the fluval hosing is a POS? (seriously asking, not being condascending).


Never been a fan of ribbed tubing and believe I got better flow with the other tubing. Although the ribbed tubing is anti-kink it collapses easily. The connection points made me paranoid. I hated the strainer and return, the strainer clogged easy and the return was ugly. Changing it out served many purposes for me, allowed CO2 injection into the Fluval, better strainer at different levels, better return nozzle. I like seeing into the tubing to know when it is full of mulm and needs cleaned. My 2 cents.....DC


----------



## cherokeetestpilot (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree, I as well like being able to see into the tubing to check when it needs cleaning. The co2 addition is much easier as well.


----------



## the underlord (Jan 10, 2007)

DiabloCanine said:


> Never been a fan of ribbed tubing and believe I got better flow with the other tubing. Although the ribbed tubing is anti-kink it collapses easily. The connection points made me paranoid. I hated the strainer and return, the strainer clogged easy and the return was ugly. Changing it out served many purposes for me, allowed CO2 injection into the Fluval, better strainer at different levels, better return nozzle. I like seeing into the tubing to know when it is full of mulm and needs cleaned. My 2 cents.....DC


hmm, very good points.. thanks!


----------

